# Composer Biographies



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Can someone recommend composer biography books I can read? I'm open to who the composer is, but want it to be a big name composer for my first one. I am also interested in accuracy.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Can someone recommend composer biography books I can read? I'm open to who the composer is, but want it to be a big name composer for my first one. I am also interested in accuracy.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Captain, did you see this thread:

Music Books - A Quick Reference


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Captain, did you see this thread:
> 
> Music Books - A Quick Reference


I saw it after I made the thread.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

If I were going to recommend just one, try Elgar: A Creative Life by Gerald Moore. New it's really pricey, but you can find used copies at much lower prices. Then, get the EMI set of complete Elgar recordings made by Adrian Boult. As you read, take off time to listen to the music. It's a fascinating way to follow the development of this great composer. The book hides nothing, and you really understand the struggles and triumphs. And Elgar is modern enough that there is plenty of information about him. I've done this routine for many composers - listen to the music as the biography progresses - and its always rewarding.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

mbhaub said:


> If I were going to recommend just one, try Elgar: A Creative Life by Gerald Moore. New it's really pricey, but you can find used copies at much lower prices. Then, get the EMI set of complete Elgar recordings made by Adrian Boult. As you read, take off time to listen to the music. It's a fascinating way to follow the development of this great composer. The book hides nothing, and you really understand the struggles and triumphs. And Elgar is modern enough that there is plenty of information about him. I've done this routine for many composers - listen to the music as the biography progresses - and its always rewarding.


I've never listened to his music. What do you suggest to get a flavor for what he does?


----------



## licorice stick (Nov 24, 2014)

Perhaps you are from a country where they don't play Pomp and Circumference, ahem, Circumstance at school graduation ceremonies?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

licorice stick said:


> Perhaps you are from a country where they don't play Pomp and Circumference, ahem, Circumstance at school graduation ceremonies?


I'm still quite new to Classical Music in terms of knowing who composed what.


----------



## licorice stick (Nov 24, 2014)

Among other fortes, Elgar is a master of pomp and circumstance.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I can recommend Harlow Robinson's _Sergei Prokofiev: A Biography_. Prokofiev was a giant of the music of the first half of the 20th century, writing prolifically and brilliantly in every genre of classical music, as well as being a virtuoso pianist. He fled Russia during the revolution, spent years abroad in the US, France, Germany writing concertos, operas, ballets, symphonies, chamber works. He collaborated with Diaghilev, was familiar with Stravinsky, Ravel, Poulenc, but returned to then-Soviet Russia to a hero's welcome and continued a long stream of brilliant works while occasionally struggling to deal with an increasingly dictatorial political regime. Died on the same day as Stalin. A remarkable life. The book is regarded as one of the very best bios of Prokofiev.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I guess I am wanting to be more particular on who the composer is. Anything on Bach, Beethoven, Mozart, or Haydn someone can recommend?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

If you're ambitious and want to know everything about the subject and his times, Swafford's new Beethoven biography is outstanding. And after you finish it, it's a great doorstop. Seriously, I recommend it.

https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-An...1521343058&sr=1-1&keywords=beethoven+swafford


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

KenOC said:


> If you're ambitious and want to know everything about the subject and his times, Swafford's new Beethoven biography is outstanding. And after you finish it, it's a great doorstop. Seriously, I recommend it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-An...1521343058&sr=1-1&keywords=beethoven+swafford


Purchased!
15 Characters.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Hope you enjoy it! Don't skip over the early chapters on his life in Bonn. That's where he developed the beliefs that he never abandoned in his life.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

KenOC said:


> Hope you enjoy it! Don't skip over the early chapters on his life in Bonn. That's where he developed the beliefs that he never abandoned in his life.


I don't plan on skipping anything.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I am sure you will enjoy it, I can second KenOC's recommendation


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I guess I am wanting to be more particular on who the composer is. Anything on Bach, Beethoven, Mozart, or Haydn someone can recommend?


That's right - read about a composer whose music you know.

I strongly advise you to read Alfred Einstein's biography of Mozart - I dont think any composer lived such an eventful life and Einstein's book is a treasure that I dont think has been bettered. If you love Mozart's music you are likely to like this book.

The first half of the book is about Mozart's life - where he went and what he did, - what he composed and in what circumstances, with plenty of comentary. The second half is split into chapters that traces the developments of his music through each genre, opera, church music, concertos etc. At the back is a listing of the K numbers that allows you to go quickly to the parts of the book where a particular work is cited. Einstein is a massive fan of Mozart and knows his music like nobody else I have read.

I am biased and narrow minded of course - and I dont read about any other composers other than Mozart, not even Schubert.

You could also look at Jane Glover's "Mozart's Women" - it's as good as a biography and lovingly written, particularly the later chapters which describe what happened after Mozart died.


----------



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

Please excuse me from crashing this thread but I asked a similar question in the books thread yesterday but haven't received any responses. Is it better to start a standalone thread or post in the correct one?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

classical yorkist said:


> Please excuse me from crashing this thread but I asked a similar question in the books thread yesterday but haven't received any responses. Is it better to start a standalone thread or post in the correct one?


If it's similar enough, just ask in this thread!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

stomanek said:


> That's right - read about a composer whose music you know.
> 
> I strongly advise you to read Alfred Einstein's biography of Mozart - I dont think any composer lived such an eventful life and Einstein's book is a treasure that I dont think has been bettered. If you love Mozart's music you are likely to like this book.
> 
> ...


That'll be next! 
15 Characters.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

\\\\


mbhaub said:


> If I were going to recommend just one, try Elgar: A Creative Life by Gerald Moore. New it's really pricey, but you can find used copies at much lower prices. Then, get the EMI set of complete Elgar recordings made by Adrian Boult. As you read, take off time to listen to the music. It's a fascinating way to follow the development of this great composer. The book hides nothing, and you really understand the struggles and triumphs. And Elgar is modern enough that there is plenty of information about him. I've done this routine for many composers - listen to the music as the biography progresses - and its always rewarding.


 The name of the author of this Elgar biography is actually Jerrold Northrop Moore . Gerald Moore was a famous accompanist to great lieder singers such as Fischer-Dieskau Christa Ludwig and others . 
Moore is one of the foremost authorities on Elgar and his music .


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

KenOC said:


> If you're ambitious and want to know everything about the subject and his times, Swafford's new Beethoven biography is outstanding. And after you finish it, it's a great doorstop. Seriously, I recommend it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-An...1521343058&sr=1-1&keywords=beethoven+swafford


I'm REALLY into Audio Books instead of print. Do you happen to know if the audio book version is done well?


----------



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

I need some help with a few book recommendations please. I'm just starting to investigate the classical period and I'm looking for books that are low on musicology and high on the history/trends/social side of things. My brain finds it very difficult to understand music but I'm endlessly fascinated about contextualising music within it's social and historical period. Mozart, Haydn whoever. If anyone here has read Evening in the Palace of Reason I'm thinking something like that and this book is on my list as well;
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ninth-Beeth...=beethoven+9th.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Strange Magic's description of *Prokofiev* is right on the money. His close friend and confidant was *Myaskovsky*, who led a highly turbulent life. Yet he was a man of the world: very well read and a giant intellectual who enjoyed good conversations. He was very elusive and private, but a quiet yet major figure in Moscow (widely deemed the "Musical Conscience of Moscow") and a major player of Soviet symphonism (in fact, he's typically called the father of Soviet symphony).

An author, musical critic, and composer earlier on before WWI and the Russian Revolution, he was very much revered, only to be affected by the upheavals of the 1910s, as well as personal losses hard even for me to imaging. But the dignity and grace never left him, and his mark on Russian/Soviet music remains indelible.

Here is an excellent biography of Myaskovsky written by Gregor Tassie, who has a website dedicated to this great Russian (http://myaskovsky.ru/).










Enjoy.
:tiphat:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

The Beethoven Book arrived today! I have a few short children's stories I want to read before getting into this, can't wait!


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

HC Robbins Landon's book, 1791: Mozart's Last Year is quite a read, debunking many myths around Mozart, with a detailed book on his final year. It was one of the first books I read on Mozart, and is still rewarding repeat visits.

It's not a biography - but it is, in a way. My most go-to book for Wolfie, David Cairns excellent book on Mozart and his Operas gives enough biographical insight, alongside accessible background and musical intel into the mature operas - and most of his other music, besides...


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

David Cairns' two volume biography of Hector Berlioz is a must read along with Berlioz's own autobiography.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Kieran said:


> HC Robbins Landon's book, 1791: Mozart's Last Year is quite a read, debunking many myths around Mozart, with a detailed book on his final year. It was one of the first books I read on Mozart, and is still rewarding repeat visits.
> 
> It's not a biography - but it is, in a way. My most go-to book for Wolfie, David Cairns excellent book on Mozart and his Operas gives enough biographical insight, alongside accessible background and musical intel into the mature operas - and most of his other music, besides...


Sounds interesting !


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Jan Swafford's book on Brahms is highly recommended. The author is also currently working on a biography of Mozart.


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

licorice stick said:


> Perhaps you are from a country where they don't play Pomp and Circumference, ahem, Circumstance at school graduation ceremonies?


Not a good recommendation! This is hack work written for a coronation.Try his first symphony conducted by Boult/LPO (note the conductor/orchestra is very important in this case...) That Boult set looks good!


----------



## Biffo (Mar 7, 2016)

stomanek said:


> That's right - read about a composer whose music you know.
> 
> I strongly advise you to read Alfred Einstein's biography of Mozart - I dont think any composer lived such an eventful life and Einstein's book is a treasure that I dont think has been bettered. If you love Mozart's music you are likely to like this book.
> 
> ...


I also would recommend Alfred Einstein but then follow it with Wolfgang Hildesheimer's 'Mozart' for a different perspective. This may sound a bit daunting but both are highly readable. H C Robbins-Landon's book on Mozart's last year is a must but, obviously, a bit more specialised.


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

classical yorkist said:


> I need some help with a few book recommendations please. I'm just starting to investigate the classical period and I'm looking for books that are low on musicology and high on the history/trends/social side of things. My brain finds it very difficult to understand music but I'm endlessly fascinated about contextualising music within it's social and historical period.


I quite like Beethoven: The Man Revealed by John Suchet, he's a former news journalist, now working for Classic FM. So the musicologists here might not be impressed. But it's written like a good piece of journalism, low on musicology, strong on "life and times". Most importantly, unlike my "Oxford Companion to J.S. Bach", I couldn't stop reading it...

Other good (straightfoward!) reads:

Gustav Mahler: An Introduction to his Music Deryck Cooke (Excellent, if brief, on "life and times" plus full translations included...)
Mozart by Nicholas Kenyon (Faber pocket guide - I'm tempted to buy the series...)


----------

